# Greetings from the Pacific Northwest



## CaptainHal (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought the current love of my life (my boat, my wife of 43 years was free) in Palm Harbor, Florida in 1989. _Jean Marie _and I sailed out of Pop Stansel Park from a sand ramp. She is a trailer boat and draws 14" with the keel up. We sailed in the Intercostal and out in the edges of the Gulf of Mexico
In 1991 I moved the family, or they moved me, back to Portland. We dragged _Jean Marie_ all 3,750 miles back with us and she went into storage in the side yard. I got laid off in Feb of 2010 and have been bringing her back to life.
Looking forward to this spring and summer with several trailer trips in mind and one run down to Astoria. _Jean Marie_ and I like the salt water best. Maybe we can sneak across the bar if conditions are right.
I have been using your site for information for quite a while and decided to join in and see if I could add something back for all the good stuff I have taken away. Time will tell?

Captain Hal


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome!

We spent the last three and a half years cruising Puget Sound, Admiralty Inlet, the San Juans and the Gulf Islands. Terrific cruising grounds.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome.

Wives are never free though.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

I encourage to trailer the boat up to Puget Sound and start to explore the Salish Sea; the most spectacular cruising grounds in the world.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome.  I'm often down in Portland...very nice place indeed. 
Sea-ing as your into long distance trailer sailing, might I suggest the 10 hour trek up to the very very top of the coastal highway. This will put you smack dab in Desolation Sound... another beautiful place I would have to say but I'm a bit biased.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

*Columbia River Bar*

Unless you have some masochistic need for punishment don't even consider crossing the bar. Other than salt water the only things out there are large waves and strong currents. Take the advice for the Salish Sea (Puget Sound) and enjoy! I've lived my entire life on the Columbia River and a friend crossed the bar in a Catalina 25 suffering severe damage including a stove in main hatch. However, his worst loss was a wife who will never go near the boat again!


----------

